# After most Ants become Bankrupt/Homeless from high gas prices/less rides, how will Uber/Lyft get more drivers?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I believe this will be the greatest mass bankruptcy/mass homelessness/mass car repossession event among Ants in the history of modern rideshare. I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.
This could ultimately lead to Lyft, Uber, and other rideshare/food delivery companies going Bankrupt especially since idiotic Venture Capitalists might have woken up to the fact that Uber, Lyft, etc were nothing more than Ponzi Schemes/Criminal Enterprises. The only good thing that can come out of this is that Lyft, Uber, and others go Bankrupt, their founders, board of directors spend the rest of their lives in Prison, and newer companies that put the Drivers 2nd after the company are founded.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I believe this will be the greatest mass bankruptcy/mass homelessness/mass car repossession event among Ants in the history of modern rideshare. I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.
> This could ultimately lead to Lyft, Uber, and other rideshare/food delivery companies going Bankrupt especially since idiotic Venture Capitalists might have woken up to the fact that Uber, Lyft, etc were nothing more than Ponzi Schemes/Criminal Enterprises. The only good thing that can come out of this is that Lyft, Uber, and others go Bankrupt, their founders, board of directors spend the rest of their lives in Prison, and newer companies that put the Drivers 2nd after the company are founded.


Yea but once we are homeless
look at the money we will
save on razor blades!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Everybody (me included) seems to have a pretty short horizon. And we apply current events to how it affects US. 
But, if you go up to about 2000 feet and look at this from a different perspective, you'll see that we (humans) are in for a world of shit. 
Not just Uber drivers.
ALL OF US.

Read "Atlas Shrugged."
Movie is ok, but I know there's a few of you out there that can read. 
Read it.
It is happening. Right now.

It is our future.
Soylent Green will be cheap; and soon you'll be able to get it in the new and convenient 12oz size.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I believe this will be the greatest mass bankruptcy/mass homelessness/mass car repossession event among Ants in the history of modern rideshare. I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.
> This could ultimately lead to Lyft, Uber, and other rideshare/food delivery companies going Bankrupt especially since idiotic Venture Capitalists might have woken up to the fact that Uber, Lyft, etc were nothing more than Ponzi Schemes/Criminal Enterprises. The only good thing that can come out of this is that Lyft, Uber, and others go Bankrupt, their founders, board of directors spend the rest of their lives in Prison, and newer companies that put the Drivers 2nd after the company are founded.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> I believe this will be the greatest mass bankruptcy/mass homelessness/mass car repossession event among Ants in the history of modern rideshare. I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.
> This could ultimately lead to Lyft, Uber, and other rideshare/food delivery companies going Bankrupt especially since idiotic Venture Capitalists might have woken up to the fact that Uber, Lyft, etc were nothing more than Ponzi Schemes/Criminal Enterprises. The only good thing that can come out of this is that Lyft, Uber, and others go Bankrupt, their founders, board of directors spend the rest of their lives in Prison, and newer companies that put the Drivers 2nd after the company are founded.


How much did you pay those guys to hold your sign?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It is the same refrain. Get a job. There are a record number of job openings in the world. If you can’t make it in rideshare do something else. U/L is not at fault if people refuse to work. 
Granted U/L could pay better but if someone becomes homeless that’s on them, not U/L. 
I’ll say it one more time so listen closely - Get a Job!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I believe this will be the greatest mass bankruptcy/mass homelessness/mass car repossession event among Ants in the history of modern rideshare. I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.
> This could ultimately lead to Lyft, Uber, and other rideshare/food delivery companies going Bankrupt especially since idiotic Venture Capitalists might have woken up to the fact that Uber, Lyft, etc were nothing more than Ponzi Schemes/Criminal Enterprises. The only good thing that can come out of this is that Lyft, Uber, and others go Bankrupt, their founders, board of directors spend the rest of their lives in Prison, and newer companies that put the Drivers 2nd after the company are founded.


You don't really believe this, do you?
High gas prices won't put them out of business. Their business model does not require them to use any gas (unless they drive into the office).
For every current driver that quits because of gas prices, there are 20 more new drivers ready to take their place.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They will adapt, throw a few more crumbs out and troll for new drivers. 

Hey, I got "The tune-up" from Uber today, they listened! As a result, we are getting more navigation and warnings to look out when we get to a stop sign. They are masters at blowing smoke up peoples butts. They will find more victims and keep going. If they have to give them the illusion of making a few more bucks, so be it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.


Two-million illiterate 3rd-world shit-holers have been allowed to come into our Country illegally since Uncle Joey got elected. Dum-Dum Joey wants to give them $450,000 each. The illegal aliens can use that money to buy a Tesla and drive for Dara!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> There are a record number of job openings in the world


That is not true any more.
It was a month ago.
Things are changing, very fast.

Can't you see it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It is still true here. Every cafe and car wash and pizza joint and grocery and Walmart has help wanted signs. Most are saying $15+ to start.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I think the not so distant future could be very bad but at least for now jobs are still plentiful in my market. Factory and warehouse jobs paying 18-20/hr with benefits. If you can’t make a living doing RS then get another job.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Not cool dude


----------



## crazydolmar7899 (11 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> It is the same refrain. Get a job. There are a record number of job openings in the world. If you can’t make it in rideshare do something else. U/L is not at fault if people refuse to work.
> Granted U/L could pay better but if someone becomes homeless that’s on them, not U/L.
> I’ll say it one more time so listen closely - Get a Job!


So true, I'm sick of people always blaming Uber, lift or the govt. Uber does pay low so guess what? If you don't like it do something else! No one is forcing you to drive Uber. Uber is just another option that did not exist before.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If gas prices go higher people will pay to have someone drive them…

Now the question will be if the driver can afford the gas to drive, and if the gig companies will raise their prices while giving half to the driver and my bet is NO!


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> How much did you pay those guys to hold your sign?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mcwharthog said:


> I think the not so distant future could be very bad but at least for now jobs are still plentiful in my market. Factory and warehouse jobs paying 18-20/hr with benefits. If you can’t make a living doing RS then get another job.





Atavar said:


> It is the same refrain. Get a job. There are a record number of job openings in the world. If you can’t make it in rideshare do something else. U/L is not at fault if people refuse to work.
> Granted U/L could pay better but if someone becomes homeless that’s on them, not U/L.
> I’ll say it one more time so listen closely - Get a Job!


Those job postings are FALSE/FAKE NEWS. There have been COUNTLESS news stories on this. There are plenty of people who have applied to those $18/$20 an hour jobs and they get offered $7.25 for the job. It's just typical bait and switch tactics that most Corporations use.
You are ACTIVELY fighing against the Middle and Working Class Americans.
The Billionaires, Corporations, Conservatives, Republicans, and Corporate Democrats(Joe Manchin, Kyrsten Sinema, etc) have been using Class Warfare against Middle/Working Class Americans since at least Nixon. 
People like you are Benedict Arnolds who use the very same talking points of those that are destroying the American Middle Class.








A Redditor Says Interviewing Employers False Advertise Their Pay


It's not easy getting paid a fair wage, according to one Redditor.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> View attachment 647472


So many of us laughed at him as Al and now we are all like Al…

I almost had my Serbian version of Peggy!


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

crazydolmar7899 said:


> So true, I'm sick of people always blaming Uber, lift or the govt. Uber does pay low so guess what? If you don't like it do something else! No one is forcing you to drive Uber. Uber is just another option that did not exist before.


You right about that, better to change job. But I still don't get it, doesn't bother you that corporations like uber or lyft get away by robing and exploiting people. It doesn't matter there is desperate drivers that accept their rules, at the end they so called contract is a pure scam robing people and making people life miserable. There are the definition of what a predator is. They clearly above the law those guys. I'm not seeing any difference between a scammer and those rideshare companies. The only difference is rideshare people get a free pass to get wealthier by doing those evil actions. Where is the regulators who are suppose to protect the peoples ? It's funny they use that only when it's convenient for them. At this point it's not about if you should change a job or not, it's more about where is the justice ? To me the real scammers are the regulators, between rideshare, finance, healthcare... we got robbed from every corner.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> So many of us laughed at him as Al and now we are all like Al…
> 
> I almost had my Serbian version of Peggy!


Yah, I'm for sure part Al, but never scored 4 touchdowns in a high game or don't even live in a house. Sometimes I feel being a woman's shoe salesman would be better than Uber driver?

Good for you it was an almost!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

First they gotta max out their credit cards. Effects take about a year to come to fruition. Take the 2008 recession, for example. Everyone charged everything and you didn't see the hit til a year later. Check back in 2023.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Those job postings are FALSE/FAKE NEWS. There have been COUNTLESS news stories on this. There are plenty of people who have applied to those $18/$20 an hour jobs and they get offered $7.25 for the job. It's just typical bait and switch tactics that most Corporations use.
> You are ACTIVELY fighing against the Middle and Working Class Americans.
> The Billionaires, Corporations, Conservatives, Republicans, and Corporate Democrats(Joe Manchin, Kyrsten Sinema, etc) have been using Class Warfare against Middle/Working Class Americans since at least Nixon.
> People like you are Benedict Arnolds who use the very same talking points of those that are destroying the American Middle Class.
> ...


BS, you are full of it. I personally know 4 people working at retail stores now for $15+. 
Stop rabble rousing.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> So many of us laughed at him as Al and now we are all like Al…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> First they gotta max out their credit cards. Effects take about a year to come to fruition. Take the 2008 recession, for example. Everyone charged everything and you didn't see the hit til a year later. Check back in 2023.


Yup. The "refinance your home now and pay off high interest credit card debt" ads are running now. They'll do that ... then run up the cc's again. 
And the band plays on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yup. The "refinance your home now and pay off high interest credit card debt" ads are running now. They'll do that ... then run up the cc's again.
> And the band plays on.


It does boggle the mind how the patterns are repeated but I guess "stupid is as stupid does" never changes.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Atavar said:


> It is the same refrain. Get a job. There are a record number of job openings in the world. If you can’t make it in rideshare do something else. U/L is not at fault if people refuse to work.
> Granted U/L could pay better but if someone becomes homeless that’s on them, not U/L.
> I’ll say it one more time so listen closely - Get a Job!


Get a job!!! you say....well.
What do you do if you're 56yo and the employers want young kids to train / be with them for a long time instead of you? You spent 35 years in a career, company shut down during Covid, never reopened because the owner retired on his millions...and now nobody wants to hire you at a livable wage. For your age and experience. Even much less than that. All your network connections can't help you, you're not in the desired demographics for employment. Minimum wage in supermarkets, McDs or other such outlet and even that is hard!!! because they want kids, not an oldie, not professionals. But you still have bills to pay, from mortgage to auto insurance down to the water bill.
Easy to judge from the outside looking in. It happens a lot more than you think.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

crusoeatl said:


> Get a job!!! you say....well.
> What do you do if you're 56yo and the employers want young kids to train / be with them for a long time instead of you? You spent 35 years in a career, company shut down during Covid, never reopened because the owner retired on his millions...and now nobody wants to hire you at a livable wage. For your age and experience. Even much less than that. All your network connections can't help you, you're not in the desired demographics for employment. Minimum wage in supermarkets, McDs or other such outlet and even that is hard!!! because they want kids, not an oldie, not professionals. But you still have bills to pay, from mortgage to auto insurance down to the water bill.
> Easy to judge from the outside looking in. It happens a lot more than you think.


There are jobs out there if you are willing to work.
I take it you didn’t save for retirement?
Try hotel clerk. They love old folks.
Make sure and list your military service. That will get you preferential hiring many places. You did do your part didn’t you?
WalMart loves old folks.
I am a geezer compared to you.
if they operate in your area look in to Rousch, test driving cars. They love old folks.
Start your own service doing what you did professionally.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Atavar said:


> There are jobs out there if you are willing to work.
> I take it you didn’t save for retirement?
> Try hotel clerk. They love old folks.
> Make sure and list your military service. That will get you preferential hiring many places. You did do your part didn’t you?
> ...


We saved for retirement. But now it will not be enough. Enough to take care of everything now and for a long while, but then what??? Driving U/L on some nights and weekends allowed us to save more. Now it's a losing proposition.
"Make sure and list your military service. That will get you preferential hiring many places. You did do your part didn’t you?" - I was born in a communist country that had compulsory army services - I served there and was not allowed to serve in the US Army once I got here at 20yo because of that. Wish it was different. And I wanna refrain from pointing out the obvious conclusion you came to without having any knowledge of the lives of so many people in this country and what makes our country so different, yet great. My ex boss once told me I was more American than most Americans he knew. I know it's because I appreciated what it offered me - a life I could've never had before in my country of birth. I didn't get to choose where I was born. I did, however, choose to go through bullets and movie-like chases to make it here.
Rousch not available here. PARS (Professional Automobile Relocation Services) was, but then they closed shop here. Too bad, they were great.
Hotels pay $10/hr. Hardly enough...Walmart? Unless you live in a good min wage state, nope.
I did start my own service in what I did professionally. Still slim pickings. I have my own transportation company also. Same.
Not complaining and not trying to single you out. I've red this on here a thousand times. Just trying to say that it's easy to say "Get a job" behind a computer. Real life is not like that.
I just wish that everyone would stop using that phrase so liberally. That's all. It's not an all encompassing thing. Everyone has a different life and a different reason for driving.
We went on a cruise a few years ago departing from Miami. The driver was a retired Lt-general. He didn't need the money. Most of his family passed away and the rest was in CA. He swore he would rather be dead than move there. He needed company, people to talk to.
Food for thought.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

It depends where you live. Many parts of the country have come to resemble a feudal system where a small minority of wealthy elites preside over a poor servant class. Jobs that provide a middle class living are practically nonexistent.

That’s not the case everywhere, at least not yet. I live in a market where the cost of living is very low compared to other markets. There really is a labor shortage here. 18/hr here is the equivalent of 28/hr in California. Almost all the factories and warehouses are short staffed.

So I guess it is insensitive to post “just get another job”, when it’s not so easy in some parts of the country. But thankfully, that has not been my experience. I am 56 years old. I was a warehouse supervisor for 18 years. The warehouse closed last year. When I put my resume on Indeed, my phone blew up. Dozens of interview requests.

I think what we are seeing now is another wave of migration within the United States. People are packing up and moving to better hunting grounds. Just like they always have. I am not saying, just move where the jobs are because I know not everyone can do that. Some people are stuck where they are at because they are caring for elderly parents or are divorced and don’t want to leave their kids. But moving to a place with better opportunities is food for thought as well.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

i don't understand how uber/lyft would make someone homeless ... i pay two rents, two car payments, two car insurances, three iphones, along with all the expenses for 3 grown people. the gas is like a few dollars more a day/week, gas prices is the least of my worries/expense.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

crazydolmar7899 said:


> So true, I'm sick of people always blaming Uber, lift or the govt. Uber does pay low so guess what? If you don't like it do something else! No one is forcing you to drive Uber. Uber is just another option that did not exist before.


Warning Uber employee.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> View attachment 647472


Al would have definitely been an Uber driver on nights and weekends. I liked that when they brought _Roseanne_ back that she was an Uber driver. I was hoping to see more of that, but she said something stupid while on Ambien (allegedly) and got killed off of the show.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> i don't understand how uber/lyft would make someone homeless ... i pay two rents, two car payments, two car insurances, three iphones, along with all the expenses for 3 grown people. the gas is like a few dollars more a day/week, gas prices is the least of my worries/expense.


Gas is a FEW DOLLARS MORE PER GALLON, NOT a few days more a week or day.
The average Uber Driver is paying about $150 extra per week for Gas compared to April 2020.
That's a $7,800 per year PAY CUT and when you add that record inflation, ever increasing rent and home prices, it's a recipe for bankruptcy/homelessness.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Everybody (me included) seems to have a pretty short horizon. And we apply current events to how it affects US.
> But, if you go up to about 2000 feet and look at this from a different perspective, you'll see that we (humans) are in for a world of shit.
> Not just Uber drivers.
> ALL OF US.
> ...


We deserve it..


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Gas is a FEW DOLLARS MORE PER GALLON, NOT a few days more a week or day.
> The average Uber Driver is paying about $150 extra per week for Gas compared to April 2020.
> That's a $7,800 per year PAY CUT and when you add that record inflation, ever increasing rent and home prices, it's a recipe for bankruptcy/homelessness.


not in my car ... i don't even spend 150 a week and i drive 800-1000 miles a week ... gas is the very least of my expenses


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

and wtf is homeless anyway ... just get a tent and live at a campground or a cheap trailer who cares it's not even a big deal.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> not in my car ... i don't even spend 150 a week and i drive 800-1000 miles a week ... gas is the very least of my expenses


Exceptions don't make the rule. That's like saying all 5'4" guys can get any woman they want just because Kevin Hart or Michael J Fox could. The Average Uber driver that works full time drives 52,000 miles per year and gets 24 mpg.
Gas in the US in April 2020 was $1.938 and today it's $4.326. It's pretty easy to do the math and figure out that doing Uber/Lyft or Food Delivery is the lowest paying job possible. Don't forget that you have to add depreciation, maintenance, insurance, etc on top of gas as well.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Al would have definitely been an Uber driver on nights and weekends. I liked that when they brought _Roseanne_ back that she was an Uber driver. I was hoping to see more of that, but she said something stupid while on Ambien (allegedly) and got killed off of the show.


Al would of been a great Uber driver with deactivation issues due to rude comments to women and large PAXs. He also would of had many large rack ladies trying to bang him.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Gas is a FEW DOLLARS MORE PER GALLON, NOT a few days more a week or day.
> The average Uber Driver is paying about $150 extra per week for Gas compared to April 2020.
> That's a $7,800 per year PAY CUT and when you add that record inflation, ever increasing rent and home prices, it's a recipe for bankruptcy/homelessness.


I have no idea where your average driver is. I am paying _maybe_ an extra $40-50 a week. I am happy to do it if that is my part in fighting the atrocities that are going on.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> It depends where you live. Many parts of the country have come to resemble a feudal system where a small minority of wealthy elites preside over a poor servant class. Jobs that provide a middle class living are practically nonexistent.
> 
> That’s not the case everywhere, at least not yet. I live in a market where the cost of living is very low compared to other markets. There really is a labor shortage here. 18/hr here is the equivalent of 28/hr in California. Almost all the factories and warehouses are short staffed.
> 
> ...


Nobody said it was flipping easy. It’s time to pull up our big boy pants and do something to make our own lives better. Stop whining about how this person or that company should be doing more for your entitled butt. 
Nobody is responsible for your life except you. The world is what the world is. Everyone needs to take a look around and do something to make life better. No whining about "it’s so hard because they" anymore. Deal with it. 
Work with the resources that are available to you. Stop expecting the world to rearrange itself to help you. It’s not gonna happen.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Exceptions don't make the rule. That's like saying all 5'4" guys can get any woman they want just because Kevin Hart or Michael J Fox could. The Average Uber driver that works full time drives 52,000 miles per year and gets 24 mpg.
> Gas in the US in April 2020 was $1.938 and today it's $4.326. It's pretty easy to do the math and figure out that doing Uber/Lyft or Food Delivery is the lowest paying job possible. Don't forget that you have to add depreciation, maintenance, insurance, etc on top of gas as well.


So stop doing it then. Or carry on and stop whining. If you don’t do something about it you have no right to *****.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I have no idea where your average driver is. I am paying _maybe_ an extra $40-50 a week. I am happy to do it if that is my part in fighting the atrocities that are going on.


Wait till you pay $8 a gallon for milk.
A hamburger at McD's costs $10 ... oh, you want fries with that?
A new pair of kicks, cheap ones at Walmart ... $50.

It's not JUST THE GAS.
Sheech.. you'll see. Just wait, it hasn't really started to catch up yet.
You'll see.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Wait till you pay $8 a gallon for milk.
> A hamburger at McD's costs $10 ... oh, you want fries with that?
> A new pair of kicks, cheap ones at Walmart ... $50.
> 
> ...


You are right. Gas is the least of it. Tires will be $500 each for ordinary all seasons, your cheaper meds will be $100 _after_ insurance, your mechanic will be $300/hour, it all snowballs.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Some pain and suffering will be good for America. We've become too soft as a nation.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Some pain and suffering will be good for America. We've become too soft as a nation.


The way America has become soft is by not willing to engage in class warfare against Billionaires, Corporations, etc.
Our Grandfathers generations were in Unions, routinely engaged in class warfare against Billionaires, Corporations, etc.
Forget white people, even average black people in L.A. had factory jobs where they could buy a house in places like View Park, Baldwin Hills, etc with just a single breadwinner family. Nowadays you need a 2 doctor family to afford the same size house in L.A.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> So many of us laughed at him as Al and now we are all like Al…
> 
> I almost had my Serbian version of Peggy!


I liked him as Jay Pritchett on Modern Family.

He was awesome the first few seasons of that show.

When I get old I wanna be Jay.


----------



## Gary G (11 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> You are right. Gas is the least of it. Tires will be $500 each for ordinary all seasons, your cheaper meds will be $100 _after_ insurance, your mechanic will be $300/hour, it all snowballs.


I just heard on the radio today that Uber was adding a 35 or 45 cents surcharge to it's riders because of the gas price hike. anyone else heard this? I have not heard anything about LYFT doing that. Next question, will the ride share companies be passing that on to the drivers who are actually paying for the increased price of gas?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> I believe this will be the greatest mass bankruptcy/mass homelessness/mass car repossession event among Ants in the history of modern rideshare. I'm sure there will be tons of other desperate broke people other there because of hyperinflation who may want to become Ants, but none of them will be able to afford a car, gas, car maintenance, etc.
> This could ultimately lead to Lyft, Uber, and other rideshare/food delivery companies going Bankrupt especially since idiotic Venture Capitalists might have woken up to the fact that Uber, Lyft, etc were nothing more than Ponzi Schemes/Criminal Enterprises. The only good thing that can come out of this is that Lyft, Uber, and others go Bankrupt, their founders, board of directors spend the rest of their lives in Prison, and newer companies that put the Drivers 2nd after the company are founded.


No free party...









Working now is stupid when free cheese is available.


Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses. During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor. Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an...




www.uberpeople.net





Time to pay the check, Bingo.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> not in my car ... i don't even spend 150 a week and i drive 800-1000 miles a week ... gas is the very least of my expenses


doubt it at 1000 miles.


----------



## crazydolmar7899 (11 mo ago)

crusoeatl said:


> Get a job!!! you say....well.
> What do you do if you're 56yo and the employers want young kids to train / be with them for a long time instead of you? You spent 35 years in a career, company shut down during Covid, never reopened because the owner retired on his millions...and now nobody wants to hire you at a livable wage. For your age and experience. Even much less than that. All your network connections can't help you, you're not in the desired demographics for employment. Minimum wage in supermarkets, McDs or other such outlet and even that is hard!!! because they want kids, not an oldie, not professionals. But you still have bills to pay, from mortgage to auto insurance down to the water bill.
> Easy to judge from the outside looking in. It happens a lot more than you think.


At 56yo you should be getting ready for retirement not worry about getting a job. Start retirement earlier and live your life! So long as you've made some good decisions earlier in life like owning your own home, investments and a good amount in 401k. Hard life ahead if you have no nestegg though.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> doubt it at 1000 miles.


i get 800 miles on a full tank, filled up yesterday for $67


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

A


Angela Cheeseman said:


> i get 800 miles on a full tank, filled up yesterday for $67


That is not typical. The Average driver has like a 18 gallon fuel tank and gets 24 mpg.
There are tons of SUVs, CUVs, Full Size Pickups, etc out there.
The average US gas prices is $4.32 a gallon.
Many Uber/Lyft Drivers don't even get 300 miles or 1 full day out of a full tank.


----------



## km727 (May 24, 2018)

Atavar said:


> It is the same refrain. Get a job. There are a record number of job openings in the world. If you can’t make it in rideshare do something else. U/L is not at fault if people refuse to work.
> Granted U/L could pay better but if someone becomes homeless that’s on them, not U/L.
> I’ll say it one more time so listen closely - Get a Job!


Lots of jobs want you to get a deadly clot shot first as they either are part of the conspiracy or are simply trying to do what the TV and evil government has convinced them is a humane course of action (but is actually a deadly conspiracy of democide).

Viable openings, for us purebloods, are not as numerous as they appear. Aerospace, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, etc., for years now since 2018 have claimed to be hiring, I applied every 2 months from 2018 until 2020, never even get a call for an interview. It is a big joke. Besides, they want a deadly clot shot now too to work there, so that opportunity is crap now anyway. I can't wait to move to Florida, I'd rather be homeless living in my car there than struggling in oppressive evil california or any state that is actively killing Americans, which is most of them and certainly any Democrat controlled. The great replacement with obedient 3rd world workers who don't know, care, or will ever fight for a "bill of rights", are used to oppression from their own homelands anyway. Our ruling class salivates over a populace such as this, and are actively trying to create it. Think Saudi royalty vs Saudi peasantry; that's what our ruling class wants for USA, and is fighting hard for it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

km727 said:


> Lots of jobs want you to get a deadly clot shot first as they either are part of the conspiracy or are simply trying to do what the TV and evil government has convinced them is a humane course of action (but is actually a deadly conspiracy of democide).
> 
> Viable openings, for us purebloods, are not as numerous as they appear. Aerospace, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, etc., for years now since 2018 have claimed to be hiring, I applied every 2 months from 2018 until 2020, never even get a call for an interview. It is a big joke. Besides, they want a deadly clot shot now too to work there, so that opportunity is crap now anyway. I can't wait to move to Florida, I'd rather be homeless living in my car there than struggling in oppressive evil california or any state that is actively killing Americans, which is most of them and certainly any Democrat controlled. The great replacement with obedient 3rd world workers who don't know, care, or will ever fight for a "bill of rights", are used to oppression from their own homelands anyway. Our ruling class salivates over a populace such as this, and are actively trying to create it. Think Saudi royalty vs Saudi peasantry; that's what our ruling class wants for USA, and is fighting hard for it.


Do you realize that state borders can be easily crossed?

No passport required.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

km727 said:


> Lots of jobs want you to get a deadly clot shot first as they either are part of the conspiracy or are simply trying to do what the TV and evil government has convinced them is a humane course of action (but is actually a deadly conspiracy of democide).
> 
> Viable openings, for us purebloods, are not as numerous as they appear. Aerospace, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, etc., for years now since 2018 have claimed to be hiring, I applied every 2 months from 2018 until 2020, never even get a call for an interview. It is a big joke. Besides, they want a deadly clot shot now too to work there, so that opportunity is crap now anyway. I can't wait to move to Florida, I'd rather be homeless living in my car there than struggling in oppressive evil california or any state that is actively killing Americans, which is most of them and certainly any Democrat controlled. The great replacement with obedient 3rd world workers who don't know, care, or will ever fight for a "bill of rights", are used to oppression from their own homelands anyway. Our ruling class salivates over a populace such as this, and are actively trying to create it. Think Saudi royalty vs Saudi peasantry; that's what our ruling class wants for USA, and is fighting hard for it.


That is your choice and I support your freedom to make it. Choices have consequences you have to live with.


----------

